# BBC 'free tourney' rant



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I cannot believe that BBC advertised for months about this tourney and three weeks before the tourney they change locations from West Harbor to Sandusky bay. THAT SUCKS! Here is an excerpt from their web page: "Sandusky Bay ***Large mouth ONLY*** Tournament/Championship* - *NEW for 2015, the growing trend of large mouth only tournaments at Sandusky Bay has finally gained enough steam for Bad Bass Champs to give it a try! Recently, various circuits have tried this format and it seems to work extremely well. Small Boats are typically at a disadvantage during Lake Erie tournaments, but not in this one! Although the tournament is open to anywhere by boat, only Large mouth Bass count, there really is no reason to go out on the big water unless you have large mouth out there! No Small mouth allowed! Just enjoy Lake Erie's thriving green fish population in the harbor!!!"
This has read ALL YEAR-West Harbor tourneys NOT Sandusky bay. Everyone will risk a chance at winning by going out on the main lake to go to the harbors, so I don't understand this line of reasoning ever! I almost did not fish this circuit this year do to this tourney venue, but I did. Now that the site has been changed to a worse location IMHO I think I might want my money back for the rest of the year do to false pretenses. What's next? I guess this is what happens when you throw together a schedule in February instead of planning better.


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

They changed because there are 4 other tourneys going out of West Harbor. Why does it suck so bad to go out of Dempsy?Just as many fish in Sandusky Bay and probably bigger too.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's not cool and I prefer the harbor than the bay. I was kind of looking forward to fishing the harbors and learning more about them. One thing for sure is the bay gets mighty rough if the wind is up, the harbors no issues.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

It's called to many series scheduling events on top of each other at the same ramp. Personally it's a smart move to go to bay and get away from the over crowded harbors. 

Don't get me wrong there will be guys that run from west harbor to bays and bay to harbors.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I think fishing the bay is not a smart idea. The bay can get real rough. If the bay is where you gotta fish, let small mouth count also. I see the final is also in the bay. I guess if you dont like the move, dont fish it. Im going to practice one day, if i dont find anything, i think i will stay home myself. There will be guys run to Detroit or Portage rivers im sure. Both those are runs, over big water. My understanding the reason for no small mouth was to keep guys with smaller boats safe, guess thats out the window now. Oh well, I dont run the circuit, so im not complaining, i just want to catch fish and enjoy my day on the water. Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

As tournamnet director for OMBTT I can tell you one of the problems is the permitting process for up there. You really do not have to get one. With that said situations like this are going to arise. We have met with ODNR about permitting and some organizations pulling massive amounts of permits for the year making it difficult for other organizations to get a date or lake. We proposed that ODNR do like WV and have a website with every event by date and lake for the whole year. We also proposed that they be required to submit catch data in order to get a permit for the next year. This would sure help tournament directors know when and where events are for planing our season. I do not hold much hope that it will happen though.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I like fishing the lake Erie harbors and the bay. In truth would rather fish them than any inland Ohio lake and plan to keep doing so. Its just hard when a circuit pulls up location right before the tourney. I agree with BASSINONE if we go bay smallies should be allowed since the lake and islands are right there. In the Harbors its different with LM really being the only bass worth fishing. In the bay the smallies can be awesome but not for us I'm in these two tourneys I'm afraid. The bay also presents issues for small boats where the harbors did not.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't think the bay would be much of a problem for small boats if they launched out of Shelby Street ramps instead of Dempsey.There's tons of great green bass fishing in the area around Shelby St.that would be pretty safe for guys in small boats to get to, Dempsey sees many days where it gets very rough to the point it's hard to safely even get to Johnson Island.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I don't think the bay would be much of a problem for small boats if they launched out of Shelby Street ramps instead of Dempsey.There's tons of great green bass fishing in the area around Shelby St.that would be pretty safe for guys in small boats to get to, Dempsey sees many days where it gets very rough to the point it's hard to safely even get to Johnson Island.


 I wish we were going out of Shelby street myself.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lot of cry babies in this crowd. They changed the ramp because Great lakes largemouth series was going out of the same ramp. Mosquito lake can get pretty damn rough with a north or south wind but that never seems to be an issue. Why? Dempsy is a fine ramp with plenty of green fish to go around. BBC had the permit for the ramp in west harbor but took the high road and went to another ramp so the other club could have that ramp. Most guys that launch out of west harbor for the GLLMS run to the bay, east harbor, or the main lake anyway so what is the problem? 3 weeks isnt enough time to prepare for a ramp change?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The real reason to change the ramp is poor planning and no one will convince me any differently. This cry baby thinks the problem lies in setting up a tourney on big water and stating that the smaller boats won't have to go on the main lake. Then you change it to another location where guys are not familiar with the water, wind, sand bars, an easterly blow on Erie, etc. Could be a problem for some. Well enough of getting poked at by some people. If I weren't in the points and it was not a points tourney I would stay home, and we'll see come July 12 just how many boats this circus will draw. My bet is around 25-35 at best. BK out!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

V-MAX200 said:


> Lot of cry babies in this crowd. They changed the ramp because Great lakes largemouth series was going out of the same ramp. Mosquito lake can get pretty damn rough with a north or south wind but that never seems to be an issue. Why? Dempsy is a fine ramp with plenty of green fish to go around. BBC had the permit for the ramp in west harbor but took the high road and went to another ramp so the other club could have that ramp. Most guys that launch out of west harbor for the GLLMS run to the bay, east harbor, or the main lake anyway so what is the problem? 3 weeks isnt enough time to prepare for a ramp change?


I don't know about cry babies its more the overall no smallies on Erie thing combined with a last minute change that has guys upset. I can see why and in some way feel the same. I for one had no issues with the harbors or LM only tourneys. I like the harbor, bay and lagoons on Erie. They fish better than 95% of the inland lakes in Ohio.
I still call Skeeter" little lake Erie" but the bay is no joke if the wind has an N in front of its direction. I was up there last summer in July and we had 7' waves on the main lake and gail force winds. I tried for a couple hours hiding behind the island at Shelby street and fish but the wind was horrible and no bass boat was going in the bay that day for sure. If we get a day like that for this tourney we will all be hiding in the nearest cove..trust me.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Honestly its not that big of a deal BBC changed because on Erie no permits are needed so even though they have a permit for west harbor they decided to not hog the ramp where the other tournament has went out of for the last 4 years. If they change would have not been made you would have had over 100 boats trying to use the same ramp at the same time. And we all know how crazy the ramps can get at check in time. Hopefully the weather will be calm and we have a good day of fishing if not thats what separates tournament fishermen from recreational fishermen we don't always get to pick perfect weather conditions to fish in. I'm sad to see this much complaining about this because I know its going to take this great fishery out of our tournament schedule for next season.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Look at the forecast for this Saturday for Sandusky. Pray it's not a repeat come the BBC Tourney in a couple weeks. Like I said I love it up there but you have to respect it.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys complained last year about having the campionship where they did and now complaints this year. Fish Wednesday nights at Portage if you have a problem with travel and trying new things. I welcome the challenge and new water.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

sbino18 said:


> Guys complained last year about having the campionship where they did and now complaints this year. Fish Wednesday nights at Portage if you have a problem with travel and trying new things. I welcome the challenge and new water.


Thank you thats what I'm sayin


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a reminder guys the size limit for Lake Erie and its tributaries is 14" not 12" BBC has not addressed this on their site so I am just trying to get the word out.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I talked to mike about it he was going to adress it at the pre tournament meeting


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rondy said:


> I talked to mike about it he was going to adress it at the pre tournament meeting


Understood but all need to know. Some might think it's good enough of a reason not to fish it?


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I mean honestly check the results from the great lakes Largemouth series when it takes 18 pounds to win i don't think a 14 inch fish is a issue at all. I went up there on Sunday in the high winds and fished yes it was choppy in the bay but just about as bad as mosquito. There were 20 to 25mph winds. I did manage to boat several nice fish 3 pound range and it was my first time ever fishing that area. I get that some people are upset because we can't go for the smallies but honestly its a great fishery for Largemouth. I don't see why anyone would complain after fishing the tournament and seeing what the lake has to offer.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rondy said:


> I mean honestly check the results from the great lakes Largemouth series when it takes 18 pounds to win i don't think a 14 inch fish is a issue at all. I went up there on Sunday in the high winds and fished yes it was choppy in the bay but just about as bad as mosquito. There were 20 to 25mph winds. I did manage to boat several nice fish 3 pound range and it was my first time ever fishing that area. I get that some people are upset because we can't go for the smallies but honestly its a great fishery for Largemouth. I don't see why anyone would complain after fishing the tournament and seeing what the lake has to offer.


Again understood but people should be informed before hand.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey rondy, 9.5 lbs won tourney sat on erie. If you look back,18lbs wins in the late fall, not july. I have no problem fishing where ever, looking forward to the challenge. Just dont like the idea that bad bass changed from a safe area in the harbors, to a bay thats unpredictable. The main reason the harbor was picked, was for small boats to stay safe.I will catch fish, no problem, but if the weather is like saturday, someone will try a long run, and we could loose them. Not worth a life. In the fall at the finals the bay will have alot of nice small mouth. Just for the final we should be able to bring in both. Just my idea of more fun for all. Good luck to all....be safe


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

9.5 won Sunday..not Saturday. Saturday was some of the worse conditions in recent history on Erie. Many who live in the Bay Area said its was the worse storm they have ever seen there. The bay was two feet higher than normal on Sunday and was about 6 above normal on Saturday. Can you belive that?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Bassbully 52 said:


> 9.5 won Sunday..not Saturday. Saturday was some of the worse conditions in recent history on Erie. Many who live in the Bay Area said its was the worse storm they have ever seen there. The bay was two feet higher than normal on Sunday and was about 6 above normal on Saturday. Can you belive that?


The 9.5 won out of Fairport Harbor it took almost 15 pounds to win the GLLS out of West Harbor.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah i spoke with the guy who won the GLLS I was fishing the same area as him


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

No matter what it will take a sak to win. I love the Erie harbors and the bay. The best Bass fishing in the entire state.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

looks like its going to be a good day for erie tomorrow. Waves on main lake 2' or less and should be calm in the bay. Lots of fish will be weighed in tomorrow.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Fished Sandusky bay yesterday was pretty calm in the bay only major waves was from boat traffic


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you get smallies in the bay? Is there a good population to target or no?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> Can you get smallies in the bay? Is there a good population to target or no?


Early and late in the year. Early better than later. There are a few strays here and there but most are out on the lake. It took 16 lbs to win today, All green fish. We finished 12th with 10 lbs . left a huge one in the lake we wished we had...oh well.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

took over 23lbs to win the GLLS this wknd......took 18lbs just to cash a check!


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, what's the secret?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

sbino18 said:


> Wow, what's the secret?


Possibly the Portage River??? or maybe PIB?? 18#'s for a check is pretty darn good tourney bags rivaling any southern impoundments. No wonder a lot of tourneys are competing to use the same waters. Congrats to all winners GLLS and BBC (J. Lecon & C. Ratcliff)!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> took over 23lbs to win the GLLS this wknd......took 18lbs just to cash a check!


Dude said thats fall weights not summer! Small summer bags, large fall bags?? clearly not. Nice!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Place is one hell of a bass fishery green or brown.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to September should be even better


----------

